# Holy Hog, look at this thing...



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is a Hog in Hong Kong getting some grub out of a dumpster, apparently. This is why feral hogs in our country need to be taken care of.
Giant pig caught on camera ravaging dumpster near school goes viral | Fox News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Sad part they don't taste a good when they get that big.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Sad part they don't taste a good when they get that big.


I think in this state, SC, you can get a permit to catch them, then raise them with better food and such to eventually use them for food. 
But, true, its like many animals, as they get older, they arent as tasty.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> I think in this state, SC, you can get a permit to catch them, then raise them with better food and such to eventually use them for food.
> But, true, its like many animals, as they get older, they arent as tasty.


 Boars meat taste different and the older they get the bigger the issue. Males are castrated early. I am a big fan of pork. the old joke was we eat everything but the squeal. Feed can improve meat but will not stop the Order and taste.

"In North American swine production, castration is essentially universal and only a select few male pigs are left intact as potential breeder boars. There are two primary reasons for feeding out barrows rather than boars in pork production. The first is behavioral. As the age and body size of sexual maturity is reached, boars tend to be more aggressive with pen mates and more difficult to handle than barrows of similar age and weight. The second and perhaps most important reason is that meat from boars that are nearing sexual maturity (about 200 lbs. body weight) has high potential for an odor and flavor problem commonly called "boar taint." Boar taint refers to objectionable odor and flavor characteristics that many consumers detect in cooked pork from intact males. "


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kill them, send the carcasses to GITMO to feed the muzzslime bastards interned there.

If they don't want to eat them, let the bastards starve.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Should be open season on them just like yotes and wolves.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> Kill them, send the carcasses to GITMO to feed the muzzslime bastards interned there.
> 
> If they don't want to eat them, let the bastards starve.


Send the porkers alive to Gitmo to clean out the place ,and send the feces back where the inmates came from.

How big a manure spreader could you make for a C141/C5A?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SOCOM42 said:


> Kill them, send the carcasses to GITMO to feed the muzzslime bastards interned there.
> 
> If they don't want to eat them, let the bastards starve.





Mad Trapper said:


> Send the porkers alive to Gitmo to clean out the place ,and send the feces back where the inmates came from.
> 
> How big a manure spreader could you make for a C141/C5A?


(Slippy has mixed emotions; One emotion is that he is so happy:tango_face_smile: :vs_box:and cannot agree with SOCOM42 and Mad Trapper more...And the Second Emotion is he is pissed :vs_mad:that he did not come up with these brilliant solutions first!)


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

man-pig-bear!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We did castration about at about 6 weeks. They were still easy enough to handle but large enough to making doing it easier. What really was a pain ,finding one that got to 150 pounds you missed.
The subject of feeding domestic pork in another thread and very interesting. Pork the other white meat.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Send the porkers alive to Gitmo to clean out the place ,and send the feces back where the inmates came from.
> 
> How big a manure spreader could you make for a C141/C5A?


 Run them through the ole skunk cannon.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

In some states it is open season on wild hogs. In Illinois they have an open season on them during deer season. You don’t need a hunting license, but they don’t want people running around using rifles or rifled slugs year round, or I guess that is their reasoning, who knows.

My son and I try to go hog hunting in Tennessee at least once a year (Spartin Hunting Preserve) and this year I took one that was around 400lbs. The guide showed up about 20 minutes after he heard the gunshot and one of the first things that he did looked he cored it’s rectum. He said that there was a gland there that would make the meat taste “gamy”. Don’t know if if true or not, but I cured and smoked the hams and had the rest made into sausage, and it tasted very good to me and other family members.

For those who are going to criticize going to a hunting preserve in Tennessee to hunt hogs, it’s not ideal to me, but I get to spend some quality time with my son, and the last hog I shot was 120yds away running from my right to left, and I had a space of about 10 yds wide in which to shoot. I was using my M1903-A3 with iron sights and fired from a standing non-supported position. The 30-06 round did a job on it’s heart. If my sole purpose was to just kill a pig it would be cheaper to pay a farmer to shoot one of his hogs, but like I said, the most important thing was the quality time with my son. We also go to friends place in Wisconsin to hunt deer in a more traditional setting.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> In some states it is open season on wild hogs. In Illinois they have an open season on them during deer season. You don't need a hunting license, but they don't want people running around using rifles or rifled slugs year round, or I guess that is their reasoning, who knows.
> 
> My son and I try to go hog hunting in Tennessee at least once a year (Spartin Hunting Preserve) and this year I took one that was around 400lbs. The guide showed up about 20 minutes after he heard the gunshot and one of the first things that he did looked he cored it's rectum. He said that there was a gland there that would make the meat taste "gamy". Don't know if if true or not, but I cured and smoked the hams and had the rest made into sausage, and it tasted very good to me and other family members.
> 
> For those who are going to criticize going to a hunting preserve in Tennessee to hunt hogs, it's not ideal to me, but I get to spend some quality time with my son, and the last hog I shot was 120yds away running from my right to left, and I had a space of about 10 yds wide in which to shoot. I was using my M1903-A3 with iron sights and fired from a standing non-supported position. The 30-06 round did a job on it's heart. If my sole purpose was to just kill a pig it would be cheaper to pay a farmer to shoot one of his hogs, but like I said, the most important thing was the quality time with my son. We also go to friends place in Wisconsin to hunt deer in a more traditional setting.


Attaboy Notold63 .... Its all about the Son, go get ya some!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Feral Hogs are a problem any where you find them. They breed in huge numbers. They destroy any environment they are found in. I know of no place that has them that wants them to remain for any reason . Hunting barely makes a dent in numbers once they are established. Hogs are a great food source for many reasons . But once they get out they will become a big problem


----------

